# Hallo Dandy Dies



## welshchick (9 January 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/other_sports/horse_racing/6243989.stm

RIP HD xxx


----------



## Scoopy (9 January 2007)

Nooooooooooooooooooo !

He was a stunning horse RIP HD xxx


----------



## Sags_Deer (9 January 2007)

rip what a great age
lol


----------



## scs (9 January 2007)

33 is a great age to go at - must say a lot for the care he received during and after his racing days. Lovely to hear of top racehorses living such a long retirement!


----------



## suestowford (9 January 2007)

I believe Hallo Dandy was the one who was found emaciated in a field (he would have been about twenty then) which is why he ended up at the the rehabilitation centre.

He will be missed.


----------



## Flossie06 (9 January 2007)

That's right, he was and became quite a figure head for the racehorse rehab centres. Does say a lot for the care he must have received there though


----------



## Weezy (9 January 2007)

Awww always loved that horse, lots of kudos to the rehab team!


----------



## _jetset_ (9 January 2007)

I volunteered at the centre for a few months when I was at uni, and he was such a happy horse there... he would drag me to the field and nudge you whenever you went up to his stable. He had a lovely life with Carrie and the team at the TRC and he will be sorely missed by them all.


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (9 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I believe Hallo Dandy was the one who was found emaciated in a field (he would have been about twenty then) which is why he ended up at the the rehabilitation centre.

He will be missed. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, quite!

There was a huge outcry about the condition he was found in, and the fact that he lived to such a ripe old age can be attributed to the wonderful care he received at the TRC, or he would certainly have died long ago.

His legacy is that his story brought the plight of ex-racehorses very much into the public eye, and at least some of them now have a fighting chance after leaving racing.

Rest in peace old boy.


----------



## brighteyes (9 January 2007)

Wasn't he the Queen Mother's horse while he was racing?  A shameful fall from glory but thanks to Carrie, he lived a long and happy retirement befitting a horse of his worth.  Carrie had recently said he was winding down and a watchful eye was being kept on his quality of life.  A lady of few compromises and a lot of common sense.

RIP old fella.


----------



## icestationzebra (9 January 2007)

He was found on a South London housing estate if I remember rightly.  He was bought by some idiot who thought it would be cool to have a Grand National winner living in their back garden 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Luckily he was rescued - he would have died over ten years ago otherwise.  Glad he finished his days in happiness and a good long retirement.


----------



## welshchick (9 January 2007)

Oh yes, I remember seeing a picture of him in an awful state. Taken right after he was found. 

Sounds like Carrie is a fantastic woman.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (10 January 2007)

I think he was actually found in a field on a coutry estate in Surrey (owed by Lord ******).  He was thin and covered in rain scald, when he was found and rescued.  I believe the Lords son had got him to hunt, but he went lame.

RIP, atleast he was cared for properly in his last years.


----------



## vicijp (10 January 2007)

In the Racing Post it says that the owners gifted him to Lord Whatsisface who hunted him for 9 seasons. He was retired and didnt do well. The original owners were consulted about having him PTS. It was then arranged for the TRC to take him over.


----------



## kayleigh_and_rocky (10 January 2007)

Wow what a fabulous age to get to though! RIP hallo Dandy xxxx


----------



## piebaldsparkle (11 January 2007)

Think that was the polite version (retired=chucked out in a muddy field and  'didn't do well' is quite an understatement).  Live quite close and at the time there was talk that he maybe prosecuted.


----------

